# Chelsey's Hypothermia - by KittyD7015 (~BBW, Eating, ~SWG)



## kittyd7015 (Mar 17, 2009)

_~BBW, Eating, ~SWG_ - a freak mishap leads to a new lifestyle

*Chelsey's Hypothermia
by Kittyd7015​*
Unemployed Chelsey, 18, had broken up with her boyfriend less than a week ago, when she met one of her old schoolfriends, Ben, for a drink. On a Friday night they met up at a pub for a drink or two and ended up getting absolutely hammered on wine. 

Ben managed to stumble home, but Chelsey lived further away. She managed to get to the train station before collapsing on the platform. It was 10-20 minutes before she was found by the station manager, who immediately called for an ambulance. She was rushed to A&E suffering from hypothermia. 

Her mum met her at the hospital where she was asked to go and speak to the on-call doctor that had treated Chelsey. 

"Your daughter is slightly underweight for her age and height" the doctor said, "I don't believe this situation would have developed into one as serious as this if she was a normal, healthy weight." 

Chelsey's mum took this on board. At 5ft 2", Chelsey was about average height, but only weighed 8st 2lbs.

Chelsey was discharged in the early hours of the morning, and they got the bus home from the hospital. When they got back home, Chelsey's mum gave her an ultimatum. She was not to go out at night until she gained at least a stone of weight. 

This shocked Chelsey. She never had an eating disorder, but her highly active metabolism meant that she found it very hard to gain weight. Chelsey's mother always thought Chelsey had a healthy, if sometimes bingeful appetite, and so was still finding it hard to comprehend both the doctor's advice and the figure on the scale. 

The next day, Chelsey set about gaining weight, starting with some chicken nuggets she found in the freezer for breakfast, and snacking on chocolate until lunchtime when her mother popped home from work with a large big mac meal from McDonalds. Chelsey struggled to finish both the burger and the chips, and groaned as she consumed the last salty bite of her burger. 

Her mum was pleased that the effort was being made, and went back to work. Chelsey was desperate to gain the stone she needed to go out again, and so carried on eating little things she found from the freezer such as potato wedges. Her mum returned again from work in the evening and they ordered a Chinese home delivery. Chelsey went to bed absolutely stuffed full.

This routine went on for the next week, and on Friday evening Chelsey stood on the bathroom scale, and much to her mother's and her pleasure, she had gained an exciting 7lbs, half a stone. At this rate, she would be able to return to evening socialising in just over a week. Chelsey took a look at her body in the mirror and was pleased with the minimal differences she noticed, slightly more filled out boobs etc. 

Another week passed, and Chelsey had upped her calorie intake to an enormous level. She was eating 4-5 meals a day, as well as her snacking on chocolate and sweets. She was desperate to be able to have her freedom back. It was Friday evening, and her mum was due back from work any second, she was very eager to reach the extra stone by the time she got back. Chelsey had had a quiet day, and never really got going for the day, in that she hadn't had a shower, and was still in the underwear she slept in. Her mum walked through the door. 

"Hello!" her mum shouted. 

"Hello!" Chelsey replied. 

Her mum wandered into the living room where Chelsey was sitting legs crossed on the floor, consuming some Gu chocolate brownies by the dozen. 

Her mum was shocked. Sitting in front of her was her daughter, with melted chocolate on her hands and face. Her breasts oozing out of her silk bra, and below that, a gut like she'd never seen before, with nascent small fat rolls barreling over her knickers. 

"Blimey!" her mum exclaimed. "You must be nearly there now Chelsey. Chelsey took two attempts at standing up, she had been sitting in front of the tv all day snacking, and her extra weight caused her to lose balance.
She piled into the bathroom, mum closely behind and stood on the scales. The digital display read 10st 9lbs. 

They were both shocked. That was a stone and a half over her target weight. She had slipped into a routine of vast consumption, she was finding it hard to stop eating all the time.

(to be continued)


----------



## Observer (Mar 18, 2009)

Bump after edit


----------



## kittyd7015 (Mar 22, 2009)

If someone could continue this, along the same themes I'd be very grateful. Realistic WG only please.

K :wubu:


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 22, 2009)

kittyd7015 said:


> If someone could continue this, along the same themes I'd be very grateful. Realistic WG only please.
> 
> K :wubu:



I second that! This story has a lot of promise! More descriptions please. Imagery is so underrated.


----------



## Observer (Mar 22, 2009)

Just for the record, I fully agree that this story has tremendous potential for continuation. I have written the author and both encouraged HER to do so personally and offered assistance as to plotline and editing. 

It is possible that the author, who is new to Dimensions, may want to make this a progressive story with multiple authors a la the style of writer.com. We of course have never encouraged such an approach. But we'll see.


----------



## moby-jones (Mar 23, 2009)

Great beginning :happy: , so keep on writing


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 23, 2009)

kittyd7015 said:


> If someone could continue this, along the same themes I'd be very grateful. Realistic WG only please.
> 
> K :wubu:



Thats me out, unfortunately.

I do think that someone should continue with it, and no matter how much I would like to, because it is a really good start to the story, I feel I would just be too tempted to have "Chesley woke up one morning, a pigeon landed on her head. the touch caused her to gain 6st in weight and caused the pigeon to turn into an embrodiered hanky"
...

maybe I should lay off the surrealism for a bit.


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 20, 2010)

Observer said:


> Just for the record, I fully agree that this story has tremendous potential for continuation. I have written the author and both encouraged HER to do so personally and offered assistance as to plotline and editing.
> 
> It is possible that the author, who is new to Dimensions, may want to make this a progressive story with multiple authors a la the style of writer.com. We of course have never encouraged such an approach. But we'll see.



Preferably one individual could take it on? I'm quite keen on it remaining realistic if possible...


----------



## kittyd7015 (Dec 27, 2012)

has anyone got the energy to write a continue of this one?  xx


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not going to take the "energy" to continue the stry because I agree with those who want to encourage the author.

I can, however, suggest a plotline. Ben (the boyfriend) likes the rsults and so does she - but since her mom won't underwrite idleness and pigging out she finds a job. This enables her to indulge her newfound lifestyle wih Ben. The hyperthermia has slowed her formerly hyperactive metabolism and the results follow naturally.

Any oher ideas folks?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Dec 22, 2014)

I want someone to sequel this xxx


----------



## tonberryking (Dec 23, 2014)

me too ;_;!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 8, 2015)

tonberryking said:


> me too ;_;!



u try  xxx


----------



## tonberryking (Jan 8, 2015)

word?? lol ok i will give it a shot :happy:
i'll need a bit of time i've never done this


----------



## tonberryking (Jan 8, 2015)

(Thought I would give this a shot? Never wrote a story before. I'll give Chelsea's mom a name, since she didn't have one, how about Leslie?)

Chelsea's mum leaned against the kitchen counter tapping a pen on a notepad with her 

forehead wrinkled, a worried look had crept across her face.

Her daughter, Chelsea, had managed to pack on 35 pounds in just a little over a month. At 

18 years old she had been hovering around the 115 pound mark for nearly 5 years. Now at 

150 pounds the change in not only her appearance but her behavior was simply 
astonishing.

Chelsea had never really been athletic but she was slender, and while she ate what she 

wanted and cut loose from time to time the fact that she had (with her mother's 

encouragement) started gorging herself up to five and six full meals a day her poor 

metabolism and petite 5'2 frame simply couldn't have prepared itself for the onslaught.

Leslie's thoughts were interrupted; she peered through the kitchen door frame and into the 

living room and confirmed the source of a rustling noise to be what she had expected: 

Chelsea. Her now pudgy daughter set slouched in a daze in the floor leaning against the 

couch with strands of her pale blonde hair dangling in her face hanging down to her elbows. 

She was in a pitifully small black tank top that was creeping up in the back to expose pale 

fleshy love handles jutting out from under their confines to catch a breath and reflect the 

bluish-white light of the television screen. Her daughter's paunch had became a bona fide 

gut in the past few weeks, she sat with her now thick thighs crossed and her plump tummy 

hung over the waistband of her soft tight pajama pants and smooshed upwards making her 

visible navel a horizontal lazy line, as if in protest of her thighs stubbornness.

Chelsea's bust was a bit startling to her mother, she hadn't realized how well endowed her 

daughter had become, but the hot pink satin material of her far-too-small bra peeking out 

in all directions and the pale flesh that easily escaped, had spilled out over it making this 
truth a simple reality.

"Babe you ate dinner yet? Just got home and they had leftovers at the office they pushed it 
off on me again, yeah?"

Chelsea quickly snapped out of whatever trance she was in and lurched upwards awkwardly 

and stumbled into the kitchen to find a bevy of Indian food in four large Styrofoam 

containers in 3 plastic bags. Sure, she had had dinner not 45 minutes ago, but this was 

mowed through completely though it took her the entirety of the evening.

Leslie knew her daughter was getting out of hand but she also knew that she didn't want 

Chelsea to slack off and become too thin again, she feared she may succumb to the wintery 

and harsh environment so she reasoned that this coming Spring her daughter would 

natrually shed or even maintain her weight. She looked at herself in the mirror, not bad for 

47 years old, she smirked to herself. She weighed around 155 pounds, but unlike Chelsea, 

she was almost 5'10, and as a tall woman had trouble pinpointing what exactly her 
daughter should even weigh.

Over the next two weeks the trend had continued for Chelsea, even accelerated, as she was 

bored at home all day while her friends went to their jobs or University, and her mother was 
off at work- she found herself bored.

Bored and hungry... Her mother left cash and stocked the kitchen so left to her devices she continued destroying her figure albeit unknowingly.

Her mum came home one day after a particularly stressful day at the pharmacy and found 

her daughter in Leslie's bed watching television with chinese takeout boxes strewn all about 

and her now considerably wide and bulbous posterior in the air as she slept on the side of 
her face laying with her knees pressed into the mattress.

"Chelsea! Let's get you up and see what you weigh, babe.", Leslie snapped.

Her daughter slovenly rose her head with her hair matted and wild and slunk into the 

bathroom and hopped on the scales dutifully to find that the number had leaped up to 181 

pounds. She stood there and rubbed the sides of her spherical pale dome. It hovered out in 

front of her and while pliable was defiant of things like gravity as it jutted, only one small 

roll on either of her sides, right over her large hips and love handles. This smoothness 

made her look as though she were very pregnant. Her breasts had ballooned to DD cups, 

and fit snuggly in one of her mother's bras (who had had augmentation a few years ago.) 

Her hips and thighs and butt had taken the brunt of her recent gains and she had became a 

bit bottom heavy. Her mother's brow raised as she saw her clad in a pair of Leslie's old 

ex-boyfriend's boxer shorts that he had left over at the house a year ago. They were so 

tight that if her daughter were to even entertain the idea of bending slightly at the waist 

they would explode. The peephole in the front of the shorts was even drawn tightly open as 

if it were going to rip trying to confine the girls expanding frame.

"What's it say mum?" Chelsea groggily asked, her mum quickly ascertained that three 

newly acquired assets had prevented her lethargic daughter from seeing the numbers.

Leslie's head snapped up alert as if interrupted from a daydream, "Oh. Oh! It says 181, baby. We may want to start putting you on a diet...."

The number 181 didn't phase Chelsea, she didn't see herself as fat, she hadn't bothered to 

look and as her friends had been so busy living life without her she hadn't encountered any 

truth from her peers, as her mum was taking a hands-off approach at parenting.


----------



## tonberryking (Jan 8, 2015)

The following day Leslie found her daughter in some of her mum's old boyfriend's 

sweatpants, which looked painful, as they were very tight from the waist to her mid-thigh 

but then very long and bunched up around her ankles as he as quite a bit taller than 

Chelsea. To make matters serious though, Chelsea was wearing one of her mother's shirts 

that she quite fancied and liked wearing to work. It was a black lacy top, more for Summer, 

as it was a simply spaghetti strapped tube with frilly black lace that went down to her 

waistline, or in her daughter's case, just below her bellybutton.

"Chelsea-" She stammered, not wanting to offend her daughter for probably ruining her 

favorite top. "Oh, uh, I need you to go get a new wardrobe babe you can't be off wearing all 

my clothes whilst I'm needing them to go to work in the next day and I rather not be 

reminded of him." As Leslie pointed to the ex's sweats.

Chelsea shoved off around lunchtime in that exact attire to do as her mother had ordered, 

she stopped off at the mall and went into a shop were most late-teen/early-20's shopped. 

An acquaintance from school saw her and remarked to herself "Oh my goodness! Chelsea is 
pregnant?!"

Her name was Chloe, she was 5'4 and 115 pounds, the same as Chelsea had been not a three or four months beforehand.

As Chelsea was looking through the racks she felt two small, cold hands from behind her, 

on either side, and placed firmly on her bare belly- giving it a light shake. "Chelsea! I can't believe it, are you married?"

Chelsea turned around and blinked blankly, "No. Hey, Chloe I haven't seen you in year!" 

Chloe noted silently that she wasn't married and thought Chelsea to be promiscuous and 

judged her on the inside, but on the outside clasped her hands and giggled, standing up on 

her toes then lowering back down on to her heels in half-faked excitment. "You look 

amazing Chelsea! Wow your boobs are just gonna keep getting bigger I bet! How long has 
it been now? Eight or Nine months?" 

Chelsea didn't know what she was talking about so she responded, "Well it feels like it has 

been a year! I haven't seen you since we had our graduation gowns on." Chloe smirked and 

thought "I doubt you could even fit in yours now, wow!"

"Well let's get some food in you! A girl in your condition can't shop without a break or two 

anyway!" Chloe grabbed Chelsea by the wrist and lead her out of the shop, after Chelsea 

had purchased a handful of items that she hadn't tried on. At the food court they sat and 

Chloe watched in amazement at how Chelsea had not only devoured her own food but all 

the food that Chloe had purposefully gotten to push onto the girl she thought was expecting 

twins at this point! Picking her jaw up off the floor Chloe had a mean-spirited idea and 

returned with a large plastic bowl of ice cream and gave it to the girl in a ridiculous outfit 

that now was obscene. Chelsea shambled to her car ten minutes later with Chloe waving 

giddily in the parking lot, promising to swing by her house and hangout sometime and she 

had also made mention of bringing some of her old girlfriends that she used to hangout with 
only a summer ago. 

As Chelsea got to the door, she dropped her key and it fell down a crack in the porch steps. 

She must've looked quite comical to passers by as her large wide hips and ghetto booty 

swayed as she tried on her hands and knees to get the key, two minutes later her mother 

pulled into the driveway surprised to see her well-fed daughter with three shopping backs 

rummaging around on the floor. She got out and walked with her heels clicking on the 

pavement up to her daughter and startled her by saying "Chelsea?" 

Chelsea whirled around as fast as she could in her situation and position, the ice cream had 

stained her lips blue and because she was wearing a tank top she was shivering.

These two things threw up alarms to Leslie, "We have to get you in the house this instant!" 

Leslie's mind was racing, had she stopped off at the pub after work or went and got some 

food she may have came home to a frozen daughter. Though her mum's reasoning was 

without merit, it was the law in this household. Leslie stood over her daughter at the dinner 

table with her arms crossed watching with dutiful resolve as her daughter ate from a 

seemingly never ending pot of chicken and dumplings later that night. 

With Chelsea's mum now forcing her daughter who was content with overeating in the first 

place to eat as if she were being fattened up fro a blue ribbon. Also she was again, no 

longer allowed to leave the house- things were going to start getting worse for any hope of 

fitting into a swimsuit come Spring.


----------

